# heartbeat in stomach



## 14601

have any of u experienced a heart beat sensation in your stomach. ive had it twice now, a few months apart. it lasts for about 5 mins max, its like a very powerful heartbeat and is prob about half way between my breasts and my belly button.any ideas would be appreciated. i doubt im pregnant and you wouldnt be able to feel this anyway though right? im having periods so im thinking its ibs/ stress related?please add comments if you can x


----------



## kateandtink

maybe spasms of the stomach? they could feel like beating, fluttering


----------



## SugarBabyDoll

whoa, i've had that before as well. i have no idea what that is. it happens occasionally for me. my boyfriend could hear/feel it when he laid on my stomach. it was weird... but i dont think its anything to worry about.


----------



## Fed Up

Yeah I get that occassionally! I felt it first time shortly after having a bad D attack after having my son. Thought they'd left another baby moving around in there lol! Don't get it much, but I know what you mean, and I don't think it's anything serious. x


----------



## NancyCat

Been there, done that, I think it might be spasms/contraction type things, cuase when it happens to me its sort of rythmic.


----------



## 14416

I think it's just a hightened awareness of your heartbeat. I think for some reason at a given time you are more aware of it beating and feel it places you normally wouldn't/don't.I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN.


----------



## 21286

At least you have a heart beat. look at the brightside.


----------



## 14601

lol true sickofbeing sick.cheers again guys as long as its not a baby im more than happy!!!!!! lolx


----------



## 18535

I've had that. I always thought it was because my pants were too tight


----------



## 20820

I think I know what that is, because I have had it too - once when my Mum died and it was beating so hard, I had the doctor in as I thought I was having a heart attack through panic and once when I had the most awful pain in my chest that again, I thought I was having a heart attack - this time it was acute acid refux. It is the*aorta* - link supplied here: http://biology.about.com/library/organs/heart/blaorta.htm and the way the doctor explained it to me, because it's the biggest artery in your body and passed through the brain/heart/abdo, any stress/fright/worry can cause your heart to beat faster which in turn, makes you aware of the aorta pumping away! But it's nothing to be worried about. Hope this helps?


----------



## 14601

lol tight pants might be the cause lol cheers much ado!thanks wotsupdoc thats prob wat it is, didnt think it was anything serious just as long as its not a bun in the oven im OK lol


----------



## 18020

i get the fasciculation type of feeling in my abdominal muscles as well. when bad, they are visible.these are NOT spasms per se, much closer to an eye twitch of the abdominal muscles.is this part of IBD: who knows?


----------



## 14248

Is the heartbeat just below your diaphram and directly in line with (above) your bellybutton?







After being at the dr's one day i mentioned it to him that i could often feel a pulse there and after slight investigation (scan) was told that i had an 'inlarged aorta' (major blood vessel) - however not to worry it seems like it is realtively common! Feels queer though as i can only feel it sometimes


----------



## 15381

I have experienced the same thing....with me though i doubt that it is spasms....It seems to have the same "pulse rate" of my heart. I have checked my pulse while this happens and the stomch beat is aligned haha...but, it goes away.


----------



## 17043

Thank God for these forums!! I thought I was the only one experiencing these! How scary are they?? I sometimes feel like my intestines will jump out of my skin.I don't feel any pain, just uncomfortable.It seems that everyday I have a new symptom...just glad I have IBS sufferers to talk too about this stuff


----------



## 19426

It could be contractions.All women get these but they are not usually noticeable. Women who have had babies tend to notice them more as they have eperienced full blown contractions so they know what they feel like.I had a baby in 2001 and i feel them all the time now.It could be that you are experiencing this, have you ever had a baby?If not then it could be that yours are stronger than normal.If you are in pain with it or you are really worried then don't hesitate in going to see the doctor, us women have to look after our baby making bits.hope you soon find out what the cause is, and do lets us know.melissa


----------



## 13490

Yea, I asked my gastro. a few months ago and she said there's an artory there and it's nothing to worry about.... it does feel strange, though doesn't it?


----------

